
Overture Founder Launches Tweetup, “Adsense For Twitter” - jasonlbaptiste
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/11/twitter-idealab-tweetup-adsense-bill-gross/
======
dolinsky
Is it just me, or is this yet another 'gap filler' that Fred Wilson was
talking about?

 _TweetUp combines sophisticated relevance algorithms with a bidding system to
raise your best tweets to the top of search results and make it easy for you
to acquire new followers. No longer worry about your important tweets being
pushed down by the noise and disappearing into the ether._

This sounds like it will be nothing more than someone going to google and
checking the 'only show me sponsored ads' checkbox. Where is the value to the
consumer in this product? Why would I want to use a service

